# clutch



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know what material is on the surface of the clutch on 432. Has anyone ever tried to resurface one?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea, but I would think a new clutch would be cheaper.


----------

